# PC Audio won't play through connected LCD TV



## Robert812003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey everyone, I've connected a Samsung LCD television to my friends PC and even though everything seems properly connected we can't get any audio from the PC to play through the television.

The connections are a DVI cable from his graphics card to the TVs DVI/HDMI1 connector for video. For audio we ran a 3.5mm to RCA converter cable from his audio card output to his DVI/HDMI audio In port on the back of the TV. Though when we switch to DVI/HDMI1 on the TV all we get is the video... If we plug generic speakers into the same audio port on the PC all audio comes through flawlessly.

I've read that if the video is taken through DVI/HDMI, audio is expected to run through the same channel so the TV shuts off the other inputs. We really have spent a lot of money lately on trying to get the two connected, so getting a whole Media Center PC to act as a receiver just for the audio is way out of the question.

Does anyone know if there is a way for me to get the audio playing through the television on the cheap? Currently I have a DVI to HDMI converter on the end of the cable being plugged into the TV.

Is there any other converter that I can get that would provide me with some work around option? There have been so many problems with this lately that it's really getting on our nerves. If anyone has any ideas, please let me know.
Sorry if I've posted this in the wrong area.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on the samsung hdlcd i use the pc can only be connected through the vga connection

the sound cables to the green port on the s/card


----------



## Robert812003 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah that's where its plugged into. The other end goes into the DVI Audio Input that couples with the DVI/HDMI1 slot I have the video plugged into. Pic for Reference. 

Audio doesn't work and it's plugged in like it should be, any ideas?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HDMI is digital, the sound card puts out a analog signal, try it using a VGA cable and the audio inputs.

Or what video card does the PC have, newer ATI cards have digital audio built into them and Nvidia cards have a SPDIF 2 pin audio pass through connector on the card that needs to be hooked up to the motherboard or sound card.


----------



## Robert812003 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's a year or so old Radeon card. My sound card has no Digital Audio out so using the VGA + Digital Audio isn't an option. It really should be working the way it's plugged in now (DVI1 + DVI Audio In). 

I'm really at a loss. Maybe it's the way I have the audio plugged in?

From the PCs Audio card - a stereo 3.5mm to RCA converter - 

Connected with female to female audio cable extension adapters - 

To a Stereo Audio cable running to the TV - 

I'll play around with it and plug something into the same audio ports on the tv while HDMI1 is turned on, and if I get audio from a different source it'll mean the cable setup for audio I'm using now is worthless. If it doesn't then I still won't know what the problem is. Seems that regardless of how it goes, I'm going to need a workaround. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

HD series Radeon cards have onboard audio that will pass through the DVI to HDMI adapter but it has to enabled in the Catalyst control center.

Use GPUz lets see what card you have> http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1207/TechPowerUp_GPU-Z_v0.2.8.html


----------



## Robert812003 (Feb 17, 2010)

It's not an HD series card unfortunately. Even if it were I'm not sure the TV is even wired to support receiving audio through the DVI/HDMI1 slot. 

Is there a better cable setup from my sound card to the TV than the one I've chosen?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the card does not pass audio through the HDMI then you'll need to use the VGA port and the audio cables you have now.


----------

